# Moving to Italy or Spain with family.



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello, my first post here, it's a long one! 

We are a family with 3 children (5y, 4y, and 9 months). We live in Bristol and have dual UK and Slovakian citizenship.

Me and my wife have been living in England for more than 8 years and we have been happy here. Our kids were born here. We do have a couple of issues with the country though:


Small houses and unavailable building plots. I would like to buy a plot at some point in my life and build a house, a forever home. We find the affordable houses in the UK tiny. We really like the large open plan living areas and spacious rooms but houses like this are way too expensive in the UK.
Rubbish, depressing weather.

For these two reasons we would like to try living in a sunnier country, ideally in mainland Europe (want to drive to Slovakia to see the family at least once a year).

The idea is to rent a house close to a major city, ideally close to the sea. We would try it for a year and see if it is for us and in case we miss England, we'd move back.

We have a house in Bristol which we'd rent out for around £1000. I own an online company and my business can move with me. I have one part-time employee, she would work from her home as a freelancer for me. My wife is at home with kids.

We have done some research and are yet to do some more. I have several questions and I'll post them in relevant parts of the forum. The following questions are not country-related so I thought I'd ask them here:

*1. Schools*

Our daughter will be Year 1 and our son in Reception class from September. I believe the compulsory school attendance in both Spain and Italy is from the age of 6 which means both kids would stay at home or go to a sort of pre-school in Italy or Spain. If we leave in September this year and decide to come back after a year, would they have to go to Year 1 / Reception in the UK, effectively a year behind their current peers? Is it possible to homeschool them so if we return to the UK after the year they would carry on with their friends? Would attending an international school be recognised in the UK for the year?

*2. Accommodation*

Although this is not an issue for now, do some people in Spain or Italy buy land and build their own houses? Is land available as it is e.g. in France or Central Europe?

*3. Spain or Italy?*

Which country do you reckon is better for a family and business? Which one is your personal preference and why? 

We do not speak Spanish or Italian but our kids are trilingual, my wife is bilingual and can speak 1 foreign language, and I can speak 2 foreign languages so I hope we would pick up the new language after some time.

Thanks!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sadlybroke said:


> Hello, my first post here, it's a long one!
> 
> We are a family with 3 children (5y, 4y, and 9 months). We live in Bristol and have dual UK and Slovakian citizenship.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

I can only speak for Spain -I don't know much about Italy (never been....)

I'm moving this post to Spain & I'm going to copy it to Italy for you, too

when I've done that I'll come back & answer regarding Spain


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sounds like a plan...

however, homeschooling isn't exactly legal in Spain - have a look at the 'forms, education etc etc........' sticky thread above & the post about education - there's a link there about homeschooling & the situation as it currently stands - also information about which school year they would be age-appropriate for when school starts in September this year

yes, people in Spain buy land & build houses, though I guess if you were initially coming for a year to try it out, you'd be renting at first?

Spain is a very 'family friendly' country - you see several generations out together at the weekeds, all enjoying each others company in restaurants - kids are welcome pretty much everywhere


----------



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks xabiachica. 

I did comne across the info about homeschooling not being legal in Spain. However, my children will be younger than 6 so not required to attend school in Spain yet. And I suppose it is not illegal to teach them at home before they are 6. ;-)

What I meant is - if we return home to the UK after a year in Spain, will they be allowed to carry on with their current peers, or will they sort of 'loose' a year because they won't attend a school in Spain (i.e. kids they are in class with now will be Year 2 while my daughter will have to go to Year 1 class)? 

I suppose it is quite a specific question and only those who left Spain and returned back to the UK would be able to help. :|


----------



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

Yes, of course we would rent now. I'm just thinking in a long run if we like Spain and decide to settle down there, I want to know if building my own house is an option for the future. You answered it, thanks again.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sadlybroke said:


> Thanks xabiachica.
> 
> I did comne across the info about homeschooling not being legal in Spain. However, my children will be younger than 6 so not required to attend school in Spain yet. And I suppose it is not illegal to teach them at home before they are 6. ;-)
> 
> ...


it shouldn't be a problem....

we moved briefly to the US (not briefly enough IMO) & my elder daughter went to school there

we then spent a few months back in the UK before moving here

each time, she was put into the age-appropriate 'year'

they don't hold back/repeat in the UK as they do in Spain (& the US in fact), so they would be slipped straight into the class they 'should' be in, if you see what I mean

I know quite a lot of people who have returned to the UK - some of their kids even went back intio the same class with the same kids they left behind years earlier

do check the info about what year your children are age-appropriate for in Spain - the system is a little different to the UK, so you might find that the elder child at least should go to school


----------



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> do check the info about what year your children are age-appropriate for in Spain - the system is a little different to the UK, so you might find that the elder child at least should go to school


I looked at a number of websites and they all suggest it's from the age of 6. 

My daughter will be 6 in January 2013 - if we move to Spain in September 2012, will she have to start the school straight away, or after she reaches the age of 6 (i.e. from September 2014)?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have been to both Italy and Spain. The Italians are a warm friendly people.

The Spanish are even warmer and friendlier.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

sadlybroke said:


> Hello, my first post here, it's a long one!
> 
> We are a family with 3 children (5y, 4y, and 9 months). We live in Bristol and have dual UK and Slovakian citizenship.
> 
> ...


Hi sadlybroke,
Not such a positive name - hope it's not true!!
1. Schools.
I don't know for sure, but I don't think there'd been any problem with your children going back into the education system in the UK. The only way to be sure would be to get in touch with the Local Education Authority - and then post the info on here!
In Spain however, the children don't automatically go in with their peers especially if there are language difficulties. That's *not* to say that every foreign student will be held back a year, but it can happen. It's NOT very likely with the very young, nor in Primary school in general and with your children's linguistic abilities I don't think it would be very likely. In secondary scool however I reckon about 40%(??) repeat a year. 
I'd also like to say that although ed. isn't compulsory in Spain until 6 years old the vast majority do go to school at 3 and that is called pre school and are usually attatched to the primary school that the child will attend from 6. Some children are even 2 years old when the start because they can start the year that they are 3. If they are 3 in October they start in September at age 2.
As for homeschooling, no it isn't legal, but as you say, if you went down that route it wouldn't be classified as homeschooling anyway due to the age of your children (except possibly the 5 year old)

2. Accommodation
Yes land is available and if you lived here you'd get plenty of a chance to look around and choose your spot, but being very very careful to buy where you really can build.

3. Spain or Italy?
Who knows? Italy's closer to your home country, isn't it? Both are in deep deep trouble now, and will be for some time yet. If you still have ties in Slovakia you may be better off going back to a nice sunny spot there.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

sadlybroke said:


> I looked at a number of websites and they all suggest it's from the age of 6.
> 
> My daughter will be 6 in January 2013 - if we move to Spain in September 2012, will she have to start the school straight away, or after she reaches the age of 6 (i.e. from September 2014)?


Look at post 3 in the thread that xabia recommends


----------



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi sadlybroke,
> Not such a positive name - hope it's not true!!


 No it's not true, it's a reference to where I live now.

Thanks for the info and opinions.



Pesky Wesky said:


> If you still have ties in Slovakia you may be better off going back to a nice sunny spot there.


The problem is that even the sunniest spot in Slovakia is sunny for max 3-4 months in a year. I am not too keen on winter with snow either. I guess it's OK for people who like 4 proper distinct seasons but I and my family prefer a lot of sunshine and mild winters.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sadlybroke said:


> I looked at a number of websites and they all suggest it's from the age of 6.
> 
> My daughter will be 6 in January 2013 - if we move to Spain in September 2012, will she have to start the school straight away, or after she reaches the age of 6 (i.e. from September 2014)?


what matters is the year she was born

if I can actually count, she was born in January 2007? In that case she would have to start obligatory primary school in September 2013


----------



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> what matters is the year she was born
> 
> if I can actually count, she was born in January 2007? In that case she would have to start obligatory primary school in September 2013


Yes, thank you very much for your hep with this one.


----------



## harryw (Jun 26, 2011)

*What's the purpose*



xabiachica said:


> it shouldn't be a problem....
> 
> we moved briefly to the US (not briefly enough IMO) & my elder daughter went to school there
> 
> ...


In a forum devoted to Spain, what is your intent in writing negatively about the US - "we moved briefly to the US (not briefly enough IMO"? Who cares about your experience in an unrelated country? As a "moderator", you should have better judgement than this. Suggest you take your thoughts to a "loser" forum, where you will fit in quite well


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

harryw said:


> In a forum devoted to Spain, what is your intent in writing negatively about the US - "we moved briefly to the US (not briefly enough IMO"? Who cares about your experience in an unrelated country? As a "moderator", you should have better judgement than this. Suggest you take your thoughts to a "loser" forum, where you will fit in quite well


I could have deleted this for insulting me - but I won't 

I am entitled to my opinion of the US, & to state it - it didn't suit me to live there, so in my opinion we were there too long, and it goes some way to explaining why we were there _briefly_, without giving detail

moderators have a right to opinions - & I stated that as an aside, in brackets

my experience there WAS relevant to the point that I was making - that my daughter, after being in the school system in the US, returned to the same school in the UK & indeed the same class........... which was answering the OP's question


you are welcome to post here should you wish to continue to do so, but please note that _personal opinions_ are within the rules - personally insulting other posters is not.


apologies to the OP for digression

:focus:

any further off topic comments will be deleted


----------



## swedeinus (Mar 23, 2009)

Homeschooling in Italy is quite restricted as well, but from what I hear it's easier for foreigners to get an approval. Stating that you may return to the UK could help. 

Yes, homeschooling in Spain is illegal, but in Catalonia I thought they had legalized it recently. 

There are also umbrella schools that you can use, I'm sure there are some based in the UK (I have only experience with US ones).


----------

